# how dose my baby look?



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

besodes thin we are working on weight i also know the pic is dark but twitch posed for the camera today

what do you guys think?


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

From what I can see, cute horse, but we need him standing square because when he stands like that, the angles completely change.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

he likes to stand like that on his own ill look for another pic shortly


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Type of horse, age, size ? Got to have better photos to do n more than say, "nice fella".


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

he is thinner in this picture cause its older but as square as i have of him


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

un known age between 1-3 and un known breed he was a rescue and was simply called a racking horse


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if he is not extending to urinate that is not a normal stance. I would have him vet checked


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

in the first picture i think he was trained to at a eirly age vet has well checked him over and he has no physical problems if you barly touch his legs he stands like that even if iys a leafe rope bump


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

he is a rescue and vet is checking him every two weeks


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It is hard to believe that is the SAME horse!!!! He is going to be a BEAUTY when he finishes growing. 

We need a video of him moving so we can tell if he is a gaited horse.

Nancy


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like a TWH Cross, and I can believe he was trained to do that. It's called parking out, it's most commonly trained to gaited horses shown in hand.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

ive had several people say he is gaited my round pem is flooded cause of the rain past few days so it will be a bit before i van get him really moveing i have never seen him canter at all his trot/jog just gets faster and he is extreamly fast


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Yup, sounds like a rack to me! If you can, post a video.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i will soon as i can just been so wet latly


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he is looking so much better. you are doing a great job!


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thank you ^_^ tinyliny im trying to get them where they need to be


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Standing like he is in the 1st picture, he looks like a TWH. He's coming a long. Best of luck.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

a few older pictures


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi, something seems odd about his front legs.. I think his pastern look really long or the angle of them is too "sharp".. but he's a baby it's just very hard to tell.. babies have odd looking legs for a long time...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

darkiss4428 said:


> un known age between 1-3 and un known breed he was a rescue and was simply called a racking horse


 a lot of geldings hang when they are relaxed. It is very normal.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> a lot of geldings hang when they are relaxed. It is very normal.


<----- I agree - I am not too concerned about that.. Unless he would be like that all the time..


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> a lot of geldings hang when they are relaxed. It is very normal.


he is a little stallion untill it gets cold and he is at a place with a gelding and 2mares in a pasture a bit away from him and in the barn is 3mares and 2stallions that arent mine he doesn't hang all the time but dose often and just dropped a few weeks ago so could be hormones matureing


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

ok so i know its not perfectly still but this is twitchs gait he keeps the same gait but gets faster and he is really fast but i have never seen him canter i am still trying to teach him round pen but takeing them easy on him since his muscles are still developing now you may have to rotate if you can i dont know how and he is sweaty that is stuff to detangle and moisterise his mane and furr
trying to figure out his gait and if you can moving conformation 

video-2013-10-01_18-50-38_zps4b47ea91.mp4 Video by darkiss4428 | Photobucket


----------



## Ima Free Spirit (Oct 2, 2013)

He looks alive, so that's a positive.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

He looks a bit ewe necked, but not too badly. He appears a bit uphill in movement, like his front legs are longer than his back. He looks to be trotting, not doing the running walk or racking.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks and his back leggs are actually longer but he tucks his butt when he moves


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

He has a Saddlebred face-cute.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i think he has saddlebred in him i will post some cute face pictures on there update forum tomarrow we dont really know his breed i think he is a mix


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

He looks like he want to gait some so you may be able to develop that after he is under saddle. You will want to make sure his a good and mature before you ride him. He appears quite stunted (his head is way to big for the rest of him) and you mentioned his age between one and three, and that is a HUGE difference in age in a young horse. If the vet is seeing him every few weeks , the vet can tell you how old he is , probably within a few months either way because his teeth at that age are VERY easy to read.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

due to the wear on his teeth it is hard to tell at first vet said he was 3 till she found out he hadnt dropped i have another forum with pictures of his teeth if you want to give it a shot also his head may be bigger from him being so thin^_^


----------

